
Are you MachineLearning guy and want to find somebody nearby to hang out with? - xoolooloo
Are you a #MachineLearning or #BigData enthusiastic? Want to find somebody nearby to hang out or to discuss your problem or to get a potential recruiter to get hired?  Signup to @xoolooloo -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.xoolooloo.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;signup and see if you can find someone nearby.
======
malux85
I entered my details and when I Clicked sign up nothing happened, no
validation errors so I clicked it again and it said my account. Already exists
(ok so maybe the first click did work)

No confirmation email, not in spam.

Try to login, enter my email and password, pressing the login button has no
visual feedback so I'm tapping login several times with my finger, nothing
happening.

Give up, quit

~~~
xoolooloo
malux85, We are sorry to hear that. We have Fixed the signup issues. You can
try now. It's a relatively a new startup so that it might have some bugs.
Thanks for pointing out the problem. We appreciate your help.

------
smt88
Only men?

~~~
xoolooloo
Anybody can join

